# Was this my first postpartum period?



## FREEmom1120 (Feb 23, 2008)

About 4 weeks ago I had very light bleeding. Not even enough to go through a liner, just some when I wiped. For probably 72 hours.

Was this my first pp period? I am exclusively breastfeeding on demand, baby is just over 6 months and has tasted only bites of solids, nothing substantial at all.

What do you think? Everything I read says the first pp period is usually very heavy.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe? But maybe not. I EBFd my first son, who was born in October for 6 months. Then he started food slowy and was not sleeping the night, by a long shot. In June, so 9 months pp, I spotted for 1 day. I thought it was period, but it was light, I only used a liner and it stopped the next day. I didn't get a "real" period until September.

it could be the start of your ferility returning, or just a random breakthrough bleeding. Or maybe your cervis was irritated from sex or something weird like that.

And for the record my first pp AFs have not been any heavier than normal in both of my pregnancies.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I had that once or twice but it wasn't PPAF ... it was probably just hormones fluxuating. For me, I always had a very heavy no-doubt-about it AF ... I EBF and always got it back between 9-10m pp.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

that's how my first ppaf was.. I ovulated and had a 3-4 day lp, which (IMO) caused my period to be extremely light (less to shed). My second ovulation had a 11-12 day lp, and was quite heavy and crampy. Now I'm waiting on my 3rd ovulation and quite curious about how it's gonig to go this time (hopefully a little more 'normal').

I've read about many women who have had light ppafs that get heavier as their lp gets longer.


----------

